

Ask HN: Incorporate before launch? - tail_weaver

I have a side project that I am working on away from my day job. I have decided that I want to incorporate for various reasons - liabilities etc.<p>My boss knows about this and is cool with it.<p>My one question is, do I need to incorporate before launching the side project?<p>If I don't incorporate beforehand what are the risks?
======
satyajit
I generally think its good idea to inc if you are really serious about it,
irrespective of whether your boss knows it or not. From tax perspective, you
may end up paying less tax if you inc it - because initially you may not have
a lot of revenue (as in most cases) and can show all that as loss to the
company.

------
aaroneous
You don't need to, but you've already stated that you want to - so go for it.
It'll cost you though (time//money), and that might be prohibitive for a hobby
company.

